# ابارك الرب فى كل حين وكل ان تسبحته فى فمى (مز33: 2)



## sosana (5 أكتوبر 2008)

[q-bible]ابارك الرب فى كل حين وكل ان تسبحته فى فمى (مز33: 2)[/q-bible]



مع ان كل عبوديه مريرة وكل عبد يتذمر فى الخدمه فانا لست اخاف ان اكون لك عبداً. 

اود ان اخدمك بقلب فرح : ان العبوديه بقربك حريه ، انى اسير وحر فى آن واحد : اسير لانى مخلوق وحر لانك احببتنى فاحببتك يا خالقى ...

هلم ايها الرب يسوع واسكن فى نفسى بالايمان : الهمنى واعطنى الصبر وعلمنى ان اباركك فى كل مكان وزمان. لست اباركك متى كنت ذا صحة جيدة بل ومتى فقدتها.

انت اعطيتنى كل شىء وانت سلبتنى كل شىء : فلتكن مشيئتك وليكن اسمك مباركاً.

سواء اعطيت ام اخذت فانا عالم بانك تفعل ذلك عن محبة ولا اظنك تتخلى عنى برحمتك ، سواء اعطيتنى واحسنت الى كيلا اسقط ام ادبتنى فى فرحتى كيلا اهلك.

سواء اعطيت ام ادبت فاجعل تسبيحتك دوما فى فمى.

اعطنى ان اسبحك كل يوم واباركك فى كل ما يحدث لى.امين
​
منقوووووووووول​


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## sosana (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا لوقا على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااائع يا سوسنا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sosana (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا كوكو على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

أمـــــــــــين

صلاه رااااااااائعه

ميرسى​


----------



## sosana (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا توتي على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاة رااائعه ياسوسنه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*امين يارب *
*ربنا يباركك يا سوسنا*​


----------



## sosana (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا 

happy angel

ميرو

على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> [q-bible]ابارك الرب فى كل حين وكل ان تسبحته فى فمى (مز33: 2)[/q-bible]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sosana (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي كتير يا بنت ام النور على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## christianbible5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

> سواء اعطيت ام اخذت فانا عالم بانك تفعل ذلك عن محبة ولا اظنك تتخلى عنى برحمتك ، سواء اعطيتنى واحسنت الى كيلا اسقط ام ادبتنى فى فرحتى كيلا اهلك.


رائع اختي الغالية...

ميرسي صلاة كتير حلوة...

ربنا يبارك عمرك...


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

آمين

شكرا جدا 

الرب يباركك


----------

